# new Directv box (D10-200), help?



## gatomon

I just started Directv service in Key West, FL. The receiver that I was given

is Directv Model No: D10-200. I have not found a

way to control the box. I've tried both the IR blaster and the

Serial port (both settings). Do you know if this unit is supported by replaytv?

Thanks,

-Chris

PS: I own many replaytv units and have a strong technical background.


----------



## melduforx

The D10 is serial controllable. Use the Serial APG setting. It works great.


----------



## gatomon

I assumed it would work, so I attached the cable and turned on

Serial APG and it did not work (I had expected it would). If you go

to the directv site you find:


DIRECTV System Manuals by Manufacturer and Model Number

DIRECTV


DIRECTV D10

DIRECTV D10-200

DIRECTV D10-300

DIRECTV HR10-250 (HD DVR)

DIRECTV R10


Thus, a D10-200 is somehow different than a D10 (or D10-300, I guess).

Any thoughts?


-Chris


PS: the D10-200 has a RJ22 jack and it does support RS232. When I connect

the cable the ground wire is at 0 DC volts and both Tx/Rx pairs are at -9 DC volts.

If I only connect one side, the Tx for that side sits at -9 DC volts and the Rx floats.

I believe this is correct.


----------



## Ace987

Are there any options in the menus on the receiver that let you enable serial communication?


----------



## gatomon

I did browse through the menus and did not see that. The menu system

is really slow, so it's quite painful. Is there such a menu item

for the "D10"? If so, can you explain where to look?


Thanks for your help.

-Chris


----------



## Ace987

I'm not familiar with that system at all. However, there are receivers that you need to enable the serial port. Can't even tell you if that's the problem. The painfully slow is probably due to the delay in the Replay. Just hook the output of the reciever straight into the TV and try to find it that way.


----------



## DTV TiVo Dealer

There is no difference between any of the D10's. D10, D10-200 and D10-300 are exactly the same set top box.


The suffix refers only to the contractor who built the box, D10 or D10-100 is Thomson, D10-200 and D10-300 are manufactured by Philips and Samsung, but to the exact same spec's and with the exact components.


Manufacturer code 400 was Hughes Network Systems.


-Robert


----------



## gatomon

From the directv site you can download the manuals

and you will see 3 distinct manuals with text and graphics.

The 3 boxes all look different. They all show similar capability.

They all show a "Low Speed Data" port.


In the D10 manual:

"LOW SPEED DATA This port allows you to connect your DIRECTV Receiver to future

services and accessories as they become available. A shielded cable and additional

hardware may be required."


In the D10-200 manual:

"LOW SPEED DATA Service only. (Not available to users)"


I could not find text in the D10-300 manual, but they show it on the back of the box.


As far as I can tell, no-one on this forum has got this working on a D10-200 (there are

reports of success on the D10). I would be very to hear that the serial port works on

the D10-200.

-Chris


----------



## stern_keefer

Hello.


This is more of a last-ditch effort on my part than anything, as I have tried pretty much everything to get my D10-300 box to work.


I've been using showstoppers for probably over 4 years now, and recently moved to a new house where we setup directv and got D10-300 boxes. Quick searching revealed the showstoppers wouldn't easily support the newer receivers, so it was as good an excuse as any to upgrade. Picked up a couple 5508s from CompUSA.


First of all, it was a bloody nightmare to get the box past the first couple calls to even use the thing. I finally wound up getting an extra-long ethernet cable and doing it that way. Not a good start. Then, after forcing a dialup again to get the latest software, the serial(apg) does pretty much nothing. Of course the IR blaster doesn't work either.


So if there is anyone out there that has gotten a D10-300 to work with a 5xxx box, please let me know how. I pick up a DirecTivo at lunch today, and the replays go back to compusa tomorrow morning.


I've spent about 15 hours trying to get these things to work, including 3 calls to replay support and a couple to directv (got to 2nd level support once, too). It pains me to give up on replay, but then it's up to them to keep up with technology too I guess. Perhaps if they get it working in the future I'll consider them again.


----------



## tlally

I had the same problem and ended up getting something called a tv translator from here: http://www.patersontech.com/Translator/TransMain.aspx It solved my problem using the serial connection.


----------



## gatomon

...but it won't help with this problem. From the TVT website:


"If you have a ReplayTV 5000 series or later, the fix is built-in. See the ReplayTV knowledge base article about the automatic software upgrade that allows your ReplayTV to control a receiver with APG."


The problem here is getting the D10-200 Directv box to work with the serial port at all...


-Chris


----------



## ClearToLand

*Originally posted by gatomon:* _...The problem here is getting the D10-200 Directv box to work with the serial port at all..._

*Originally posted by stern_keefer:* _...This is more of a last-ditch effort on my part than anything, as I have tried pretty much everything to get my D10-300 box to work._

Yet *melduforx* has NO problems?!?


*Originally posted by melduforx:* _The D10 is serial controllable. Use the Serial APG setting. It works great._



I'm sitting here waiting to pull the trigger on an order of DirecTV with three D10s (two ReplayTV 5040s and one SA Series1 TiVo) and one R10 *IF* the D10 can "*Serially Control*" my standalones. [I have no desire to futz with IR Blasters and cardboard tents.







]


Seems strange that others are having so much trouble. [What's *melduforx's* secret???]










Robert (*DTV TiVo Dealer*): What suggestions can you offer ?


----------



## stern_keefer

I would assume that melduforx does not have a -200 or -300. I broke down and bought a D10 from Best Buy, we'll see how that works. Will report back later tonight.


Despite claims to the contrary, clearly there are differences between the flavors of D10s. For example, there's a hidden menu on a couple versions that does not exist (at least by the same means) on the D10-300.


----------



## melduforx

I can check the serial number when I get home tonight, but it works. It's a janky receiver, but it works.


If you can get Hughes receivers, I'd get those.


----------



## ClearToLand

.

Please Help Directv receiver D10-200


----------



## Ace987




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ClearToLand_
> *.
> 
> Please Help Directv receiver D10-200 *



Ah, your suppose to put up warnings when linking to the Tivo forum. I was blinded by the bright white and yellow crap for a few minutes...... and I now suddenly have the urge to buy a Tivo.... damn you


----------



## ClearToLand

*Originally posted by BenConner:* _...I am having a problem getting my ReplayTV 4080 unit to talk to the DirectTV D10 satellite box over the low-speed serial cable..._ >>> DirectTV D10 and Replay 4080


----------



## ClearToLand

*Originally posted by Ace987:* _...Ah, your suppose to put up warnings when linking to the Tivo forum. I was blinded by the bright white and yellow crap for a few minutes..._


Yeah, I know what you mean! Last year when I added some 5040s to my "collection", I hit my head on the wall it was so DARK when I walked in here...

















*Originally posted by Ace987:* _...... and I now suddenly have the urge to buy a Tivo.... damn you







_


I'm on the verge of changing to DirecTV and adding a DirecTiVo. I'm just trying to be sure that Robert is on-the-money that his D10s will work with my TWO ReplayTV 5040s and ONE Philips HDR212...


Still waiting on *melduforx*...


----------



## stern_keefer

OK guys, here's an update.


Picked up a D10 at Best Buy yesterday (labelled as manu. code 100, the box itself just says D10 though, not D10-100). Hooked it up the serial connection and...


IT WORKS.


So I can definitively say there is an issue with ReplayTV and the D10-300s. And, presumably the D10-200 as well.


So, for anyone else searching on this problem in the future, at least as of this date, you are SOL trying to get D10-200+'s to work.


Suppose I'll get another D10 today for my other 5508. Then just need some wireless bridges... Ah the cost of technology.


----------



## CalypsoCowboy

Chris, what Model replay do you have?


----------



## gatomon

a 5040 upgraded with a 300gB drive.


I just got off the phone with technical support at Directv.

At least at the level I reached, they were unaware of the problem.

I'm late for dinner, will give more details later...


-Chris


----------



## gatomon

DirecTV has a receiver, called

the D10, which has been shipping for awhile. This box, which is also

known as the D10-100, has the serial port enabled. People with 5xxx

model ReplayTVs have used the serial port (APG) to successfully control

this box. (I believe people with Tivos have also had success.) In

the last few weeks DirecTV has started shipping 2 new D10s, the D10-200

and the D10-300. (It is believed that the D10-100 is built by Thomson

and the D10-200 & D10-300 are built by Philips and Samsung.) As far

as I can tell, no-one (ReplayTV or Tivo) has had success with the serial

port on these later models. It is supposed to be the case that all

3 models, while outwardly looking distinct but similar, are suppose

to act the same. They don't. I personally believe that the 200 (and

probably the 300) have the hardware in the box, but it's disabled.


If we could somehow figure out how to enable the "low speed data" port

on these models, everyone would be happy. I spent some time on the phone

with DirecTV. A level 2 technical support supervisor told me they were

unaware of the problem, but would "send it in" and I might hear back

from them. Several times they offered to send me a new unit, but they

could not control with model I would get. I explained that sending

me another D10-200 would do me no good.


I have also been in email contact with techsupport at replaytv.com; they

didn't seem to be aware of the problem. I've now informed them.


-Chris


----------



## DTV TiVo Dealer

Moral of the story is ... Only buy original and authentic D10's. Don't settle for D10-200 or D10-300.


-Robert


----------



## stern_keefer

Thanks for the update gatoman. Odd that they wouldn't already be aware of the issue since I've spent a few calls on them recently myself.


No issues at all with the D10-100, so I've finally activated the unit after a week of screwing around with it.


----------



## tonycpsu




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by gatomon_
> *
> 
> If we could somehow figure out how to enable the "low speed data" port
> 
> on these models, everyone would be happy. I spent some time on the phone
> 
> with DirecTV. A level 2 technical support supervisor told me they were
> 
> unaware of the problem, but would "send it in" and I might hear back
> 
> from them. Several times they offered to send me a new unit, but they
> 
> could not control with model I would get. I explained that sending
> 
> me another D10-200 would do me no good.
> 
> 
> I have also been in email contact with techsupport at replaytv.com; they
> 
> didn't seem to be aware of the problem. I've now informed them.
> 
> t
> 
> -Chris*



I just had a 2 room DirecTV system installed today, and of course, it came with D10-300s, which, as mentioned in this thread, are useless for ReplayTV owners. Before finding this thread I spent about an hour hopelessly clicking through IR blaster code sets hoping I could find one that worked. As soon as I saw the thread, I realized I was doomed, so I bit the bullet and hit Best Buy for a couple of authentic D10s. Problem solved, but I'm $100 lighter in the wallet, and D10 receivers (even authentic ones) aren't fetching much on EBay.


I'm now *thinking* of activating one of the D10-300s to use for standalone non-Replay use, but that'll be another $4.99/mo for "programming" to a third receiver... blah. The other painful realization is that the D10 uses a new IR code set that of course isn't supported on my One-For-All 8811 remote, so I need to upgrade to the 8910 for another $35. Blah again.


All this makes me start to wonder if I shoulda gone the DirecTivo route, but I just can't give up commercial advance, IVS/Poopli, or DVArchive. So, who else besides me thinks this was a creative way for DirecTV to try to shift people towards their DirecTivo units? Let the conspiracy theories begin!


Of course, I know that as soon as my return window expires at Best Buy, someone will have found a way to enable the serial control on the D10-300s... :|


----------



## stern_keefer

Tony,


I went through the same thought process as you. However, it was going to be nigh impossible for me to run extra lines to take advantage of the dual recording, which as far as I can tell is really the only advantage the DTivo has (I don't consider disk space efficiency to be an advantage, you're paying for the #/hours anyway). So in order to get all the functionality we needed, I had to stay with the 5508s.


It would be nice if the D10-300s eventually worked, I consider them to be a far superior receiver in terms of menu look and what not. Since it looks like I won't really be able to unload them, I suppose I'll just keep them around for that day.


Oh, I also had to spend money on wireless bridges too. Whee! (Wound up going with the Dlink DWL-G820s, Wireless Gaming Adaptor.)


----------



## ClearToLand

*What Manufacturers Faceplates Are On What Model(s)?*


[Gathering details for submission to a Cable/Satellite Box Compatibility Thread]


*stern_keefer:*
Does your NEW D10-100 say *DirecTV* or *Thomson*?
Does your OLD D10-300 say *DirecTV* or *Samsung*?
*gatomon:*
Does your D10-200 say *DirecTV* or *Philips*?
*DTV TiVo Dealer:*
Does the D10-400 say *DirecTV* or *Hughes*?


----------



## gatomon

The D10-200 that I have says DirecTV (no indication of manufacturer). The manual for the D10-300 also shows DirecTV on the front. I've never heard of a D10-400. It seems that all the D10s use exactly the same remote control. Thus, if replay would add an IR blaster setting for one D10, it would probably work for all of them.


I've been trying to get both DirecTV and ReplayTV (DNNA) to look at this. The last message from replaytv says:


"Thank you for contact Replaytv. Our engineers are looking into this issue."


-Chris


----------



## stern_keefer

As gatomon stated, the D10-300 says DirecTV on front. The D10 (aka D10-100) says DirecTV as well. However, on the D10-100, at least the manufacturer was listed on the box label somewhere. I remember looking and looking and not seeing the actual manufacturer name on the -300 box.


----------



## rayliner




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by tonycpsu_
> *I just had a 2 room DirecTV system installed today, and of course, it came with D10-300s, which, as mentioned in this thread, are useless for ReplayTV owners. ... I bit the bullet and hit Best Buy for a couple of authentic D10s.*



Try calling DirectTV, and explain the problem. They gave us $50 credit toward the purchase of a new receiver rather than return the one that was installed because it wouldn't work with a Showstopper. We bought a Hughes receiver that works fine with no problems with the Replay, and it only cost $50. I might have caught them in a particularly charitable mood, but if you stay calm and say things like, "I want to help you make me a satisfied customer..." Maybe you could get back some of the extra $100 you had to shell out.


----------



## ClearToLand




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by rayliner_
> *...We bought a Hughes receiver that works fine with no problems with the Replay, and it only cost $50...*



Which model Hughes, and from whom?


Are you using the Serial Data Port or the IR Blaster?


----------



## tonycpsu

Just to follow up, I did resolve my install problem last night, by virtue of having my call taken by a DirecTV supervisor last night. That's some random luck for ya. An installer was here today and he replaced my round dish with an 18" elliptical, and ran the third line for me. So it's a pretty happy ending to a long ordeal of hold times and "pass the buck" customer service.



> Quote:
> Maybe you could get back some of the extra $100 you had to shell out.



Maybe... But at this point I'm using one of the receivers they gave me for my third line (not for ReplayTV use, just as a standalone tuner) so it'd just be the one receiver I'd get credit for.. And then I'd have to ship it back to them... At this point I think I'll just keep it around in case one of them goes haywire or something rather than try to beg for ~$30 net gain.


FWIW, the two ReplayTV-incompatible D10-300s are both Philips manufactured, DirecTV badged.


----------



## mb230s




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by stern_keefer_
> *Thanks for the update gatoman. Odd that they wouldn't already be aware of the issue since I've spent a few calls on them recently myself.
> 
> 
> No issues at all with the D10-100, so I've finally activated the unit after a week of screwing around with it.*



I have a D10-100 and a Series2 Tivo. I need the low speed data cable that connects the Tivo to the D10 (trying to avoid IR Blaster). It looks like I'm lucky to have the D10-100 - BUT - where do I buy the dang cable???? I'm in Chicago if there is a place locally. I found it on Tivo's website, but I don't have the patience and the shipping cost for a $6 cable is $5.


Thanks!


Dave


----------



## BaysideBas




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mb230s_
> *I found it on Tivo's website, but I don't have the patience and the shipping cost for a $6 cable is $5.*



So you figured the answer would be found at the ReplayTV & Showstopper forum? Maybe if Dr. Strange is up he'll help you.


----------



## WSchumer

Scenario: communication between a Replay 5040 and a Direct TV D-10 100. I have the RPG serial to low speed data port connected.


Problem: DirectTV says the low speed data port is not active. My replay sees the programming and my direct tv sees the programming however, replay does not acknowldge the channels so therefore can not record programs.


I see from previous threads that a Hughes reciver may fix my problem. Direct TV refused to cooperate with me and even though they misinformed me that these units were compatible they are unwilling to help.


Can anyone direct me to a fix or suggest a solution? I would greatly appreciate some help in resolving this as I miss my replay big time.


Thank you !


----------



## nded

Have you read this yet? I think it will help you.


----------



## tconrad

This thread was a big help. Their still doesn't appear to be a solution to make the d10-200 work. I was able to convince DirectTV to credit me $100 toward new receivers. The d10-100's that I purchased at Best Buy ($49 each) worked perfectly right out of the box.


-Tom


----------



## tour93

Hi,

I just switch to Directtv and got a D10(-100), I'm going to order the serial adaptor but for now I'd like to know what is the code I should use to control d10 with the IR blaster. I have a 55** but still use release soft. 190.

Thanks


----------



## jimmcq

I have the exact same setup in two different rooms of the house:


a ReplayTV 50xx hooked up to a DirecTV D10-100 receiver via Serial (APG) connection... both have worked flawlessly for 6 months or so.


All the sudden tonight both of them stopped changing to channels under 100. Every three digit channel works just fine.


I did some poking around, and it appears that the satellite receivers got an automatic software upgrade last night.


Is anyone else having this same problem all the sudden?


----------



## mgood

I have the same problem -- Can't access local channels. All others OK.


Have tried:


Serial port/AGP -- direct connection

Serial port/normal -- Patterson Technology Module

IR port -- (None of the codes under DirecTV worked)


Will try dtvcon172 application on laptop later tonight to learn more.


----------



## nexus2322

all three are made by dirctv the software is the same as others. d10 is the the same as d10-100 (no difference at all except internal nomenclature. the d10-200 has the saame software as the samsung sirs300w and the d10-200 has the same software as the phillips dsx5500r. as far as the low speed data and the serial ports. they were disabled both by software and by hardware (unsolder joints) to prevent copyright infringement (mpaa) as well as all subsequent models after the fact. the directv r10 model dvr has a hdd hack as well as a software hack that allows use of the usb 2.0 ports in the rear panel. any one want any other knowledge


----------



## aircav

This is new to me please forgive an old man. I need info on how to re-align my direct tv d10 receiver when I go camping. Manual is vague on this. I have two dishes (one for locals). Which menu button/s do I press to get to the section where you move the dish and watching sig. strenth? I know this is not rocket science but do not want to blow away anything unnecessarily. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Phathead

Excuse my late entry into this conversation. This looks like the most thorough thread on this topic, and I'm considering ordering DirecTV after a recent price hike from Comcast and continued declining picture quality.


Does anyone know what receiver DirecTV is shipping when you order via their web site? BellSouth gives a discount if you order and have direct billing, but I don't want to end up with a D10-200 or -300 I can't use. (I have two 5504s).


Or, has there been any resolution on the -200 and -300 receivers? Do they work now?


Thanks for your help.


----------



## sbbaer

I have a DRT800 Humax DVR Recorder and am unable to change channels on my D10-300 DirecTV receiver. I am using the IR cable and the manufacure of the receiver is DirecTV (I called them and they said they make their own boxes) and all I need is an IR code that I can try. My TiVo controlled my Dish Network box great but I switched to DirecTV recently. I have tried about a few other codes but no luck. Any Help is appreiciated. Thanks


----------



## whirly

Simple solution:


Dump DTV and get Dish Network.










On a more serious note:


Has anyone tried a *Null Modem Cable* instead of a straight thru on these errant D10 boxes??


----------



## Slackmaster Flex

Yes this is some severe bumpage, but I have a couple of D10-300s and want to hook to my HTPC, and wondering if it's even gonna be worth the effort to try it out w/serial port.


----------



## mikek

D10-300 does not have the serial port active.


-mk


----------



## R8ders2K

If you've got a 5xxx series ReplayTV, just download FlipFlop's Linux boot CD and update your IR codes to support the D10, H20, and HR20.


For more info, check out this link .


----------

